# Smallest horns



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

As some of you may remember, I wanted to try horns in my car and I ended up getting a set that was a little too big for my car. I have a stick and the horn got in the way of the clutch. Are there any other options for me? Maybe a horn that is folded differently, smaller, slimmer, etc. And off course, it must still sound good.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

did you look into eric stevens mini horns?


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> did you look into eric stevens mini horns?


That is what I got and my foot hit the magnet, really no way around it.


----------



## fredswain (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you post some pictures? I want to see how you have them mounted.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

fredswain said:


> Can you post some pictures? I want to see how you have them mounted.


Man, I was so disappointed that I could not fit them that I sold them right back. They were basically going to be mounted the typical way, which is left all the way to the left, right all the way to the right, both parallel to the floor facing forward with the dash as an extension of the horn. Not many possibilities for installing these. the magnet ended up right on top of the clutch so they were not even mounted as there was not much room to locate them elsewhere. I was just trying to find out if there were other horns that fold differently and maybe relocate the magnet out of the way. 

I am pretty sure I am not the only one having this issue.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

There's always options, it all depends on how much you want to modify your vehicle. Relocating fuse boxes/ECM modules is common with horn guys, modifying the clutch pedal, removing dead pedals etc. I removed the parking brake from my truck and went to an electric actuator to make room. Are you willing to cut metal?

Get some pictures up, so we know what you're up against.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

fcarpio said:


> Man, I was so disappointed that I could not fit them that I sold them right back. They were basically going to be mounted the typical way, which is left all the way to the left, right all the way to the right, both parallel to the floor facing forward with the dash as an extension of the horn. Not many possibilities for installing these. the magnet ended up right on top of the clutch so they were not even mounted as there was not much room to locate them elsewhere. I was just trying to find out if there were other horns that fold differently and maybe relocate the magnet out of the way.
> 
> I am pretty sure I am not the only one having this issue.


Pics please X2 
Magnet on clutch ......that sound a awful lot like the full size and not minis 
Minis are barely 4"deep and magnet is off to the side so it would be up against the top of kick panel ....on the clutch would be a lot farther back like a full size 

I'm not envisioning it ....what kind of car is this again?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

when I had an issue with clearance with a clutch...i moved the clutch


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> Pics please X2
> Magnet on clutch ......that sound a awful lot like the full size and not minis
> Minis are barely 4"deep and magnet is off to the side so it would be up against the top of kick panel ....on the clutch would be a lot farther back like a full size
> 
> I'm not envisioning it ....what kind of car is this again?


It is a mustang.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> when I had an issue with clearance with a clutch...i moved the clutch


Yeah, but you're about as hard core as they come bordering on crazy


----------

